# Best computer configuration for running big excel macro files



## rocro (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello,

I'm from the netherlands so my english is not perfect-)

I got a problem so mayby you can helmp me. I buyed a computer last week using mostly for running big excel files (60mb-80mb) with macros.

To get aidea about my system take a look at this link http://www.azerty.nl/winkelmandje/w...ct[97107]=1

There's also a asus triton 81 cooler.

I'm using xp 32 bit right now, so the memory is only used for 3,2 mb instead of 6 mb. I gonna install wednesday vista ultimate 64 bit, so the full 6mb will be used. 

Today i run for the first time a excel file of 66mb with a macro. It started very fast but each minute it was going down in speed and finnally after 30-40 minutes it was going so slow it was doing only 1 adaptation (don't know if this it the correct english word) and with 55.000 adaptation to go it would take probaly days to get this file done.

Now is my question how can i upgrade or add something to my computer so it keeps running on the speed from the first minutes. So it's not losing speed how longer it runs.

Hope you can help me,thx

Regards
Roy


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome

Have a look at this site

http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecrets.htm

They have many hints and tips on making Excel run and calculate faster.


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

You probably won't see much improvement by upgrading to 64-bit Vista. Windows applications are limited to 2GB per instance, regardless of how much is available to the system.

What version of Excel do you have? Excel 2003 and older versions can only use 1 processing core for calculations. Assuming your new system has a dual (or quad) core processor, you'd need Excel 2007 in order to take advantage of the additional cores.

HTH
Elkar


----------

